# Metabolism Damage - need help!



## khyria

Hello! Iam 22, last years I was dieting too hard .
I had always thyroid problems, but even then I could reach 12% Bf as female.
I was 115 ibs for one year on low carb, low calories diet, then I started gaining back my weight slowly and losing it was much harder for me. On 1100 kcal diet I CANT lose nothing! I was runing everyday, using clen or another things, even T3 for thyroid cant help me with fat. I have lost a few ibs and
now iam 132 Ibs and 21% Bf. I hate it, cause I work a lot and looks like I do nothing. Iam eating right food, veggies, proteins, fat and healthy carb. Sometimes I eat cheat meal once per week but I count this! Iam in gym 3x a week and doing a lot of cardio!
I dont.know what else I can do, cause iam depressed and totally sad, disappointed.
Can someone help me?
I dont want to start anorectic dieting


----------



## Tinytom

Can you post your current diet please.

I have dealt with similar situations and mostly its that the client doesnt eat enough. Post up the diet and I'll look at it


----------



## nWo

When was the last time you had a refeed? Metabolism may be slowed down rather than damaged, the latter of which would be extremely rare tbh.

You also mentioned you used T3 - how much were you using, and were you taking it on an empty stomach? What brand was it? If it was thyroid/metabolism problems then using T3 effectively would have negated them.


----------



## khyria

Thnx for all of your reply

I do refeds quite often.

Once for 2 weeks or one week, when I feel teribble like cant even walk

And Iam still using T3, I got hypothyroidism but it doesnt seem to help

Actual diet, thats usually what I eat through the day , but I mix it together or prepare different meals

Eggs 200 cal

Whey 100 cal

Cottage cheesse 400 cal

Peanut butter /almonds 200 cal

Salad with feta 150 cal

1050 cal

90 protein

40-50 fat

Max 30 carbs


----------



## Tinytom

khyria said:


> Thnx for all of your reply
> 
> I do refeds quite often.
> 
> Once for 2 weeks or one week, when I feel teribble like cant even walk
> 
> And Iam still using T3, I got hypothyroidism but it doesnt seem to help
> 
> Actual diet, thats usually what I eat through the day , but I mix it together or prepare different meals
> 
> Eggs 200 cal
> 
> Whey 100 cal
> 
> Cottage cheesse 400 cal
> 
> Peanut butter /almonds 200 cal
> 
> Salad with feta 150 cal
> 
> 1050 cal
> 
> 90 protein
> 
> 40-50 fat
> 
> Max 30 carbs


 That diet is way too low in calories for the amount of training you are doing. Can you list your training days and what times you train.

Your metabolism is most likely suppressed due to the low calories and low carbohydrates. The fat calories arent high enough a percentage for a keto diet so you're limboing in between and most likely burning up a lot of protein as energy


----------



## khyria

Mon/Wed/Fri heavy gym training Back/Legs/Chest

My training mostly begin after 18:00

Sometimes after that I run for 30 minutes

Sunday and saturday interval training or runing for 40 minutes


----------



## nWo

khyria said:


> Thnx for all of your reply
> 
> I do refeds quite often.
> 
> Once for 2 weeks or one week, when I feel teribble like cant even walk
> 
> And Iam still using T3, I got hypothyroidism but it doesnt seem to help
> 
> Actual diet, thats usually what I eat through the day , but I mix it together or prepare different meals
> 
> Eggs 200 cal
> 
> Whey 100 cal
> 
> Cottage cheesse 400 cal
> 
> Peanut butter /almonds 200 cal
> 
> Salad with feta 150 cal
> 
> 1050 cal
> 
> 90 protein
> 
> 40-50 fat
> 
> Max 30 carbs


 Maybe increase the calories for a bit. How much T3 are you taking per day? Is it prescribed or?


----------



## Dr Gearhead

try not to worry, unless you've got an underlying medical condition metabolic down regulation is massively over exaggereted in my opinion.


----------



## khyria

I am taking 50ug

Once I was eating more and I couldnt lose anything.

Clen didnt help me with that, when few years ago while using it lost a lot, about 22 pounds


----------



## Tinytom

khyria said:


> Mon/Wed/Fri heavy gym training Back/Legs/Chest
> 
> My training mostly begin after 18:00
> 
> Sometimes after that I run for 30 minutes
> 
> Sunday and saturday interval training or runing for 40 minutes


 Can you actually list what you eat and at what times on an average day. Include the training time. Also when you take your t3


----------



## Tinytom

Dr Gearhead said:


> try not to worry, unless you've got an underlying medical condition metabolic down regulation is massively over exaggereted in my opinion.


 Over exaggerated yes but it is a proven factor in low calories diets for sustained periods which is the case here.


----------



## khyria

I wake up about 2-3pm

Coffee

Omlette 3 eggs 250 cal

Cottage cheese 200 cal

After Training 8pm

protein whey 150cal

Walnuts 30g 200cal

12 PM

Salad With Cheese 200 cal

I want just remind iam vegeterian thats why no meat

And I go sleep after 5am cause I work in night thnx


----------



## RexEverthing

Wake up at 3pm?!

Whats your job?


----------



## Dr Gearhead

Tinytom said:


> Over exaggerated yes but it is a proven factor in low calories diets for sustained periods which is the case here.


 12% max from the Minnesota starvation experiment IIRC


----------



## Sofiedoyle

I used to be the same ! I even have two half marathons under my belt now, I was at a loose end and really didn't know what to do

but I started to do weights in the gym and slowly increase my calories , like 50 calories a week. I am now eating 2400 calories A DAY ! But don't be fooled this isn't an over night thing you really need to let your body get used to food again. It's scary but you just need to trust the process, try cutting it down to 2 cardio a week and 1 weights , then 1 cardio and 2 weights and just learn to eat more slowly over time. Your body will thank you in a years time from now xx

good luck, it might help you to look into 'reverse dieting' xx


----------



## khyria

RexEverthing said:


> Wake up at 3pm?!
> 
> Whats your job?


 iam working on nightshift, and I like sleeping like this  all my life.



Sofiedoyle said:


> I used to be the same ! I even have two half marathons under my belt now, I was at a loose end and really didn't know what to do
> 
> but I started to do weights in the gym and slowly increase my calories , like 50 calories a week. I am now eating 2400 calories A DAY ! But don't be fooled this isn't an over night thing you really need to let your body get used to food again. It's scary but you just need to trust the process, try cutting it down to 2 cardio a week and 1 weights , then 1 cardio and 2 weights and just learn to eat more slowly over time. Your body will thank you in a years time from now xx
> 
> good luck, it might help you to look into 'reverse dieting' xx


 Thank u a lot ! All fat gains for me are scary so I will continue this vlcd diet till I get rid of 10 pounds...After that iam planing reverse diet.

but last time I did it for 1 month and loosing weight after that was terrible hard so thats why iam not sure about it. Before any pro-ana  diets need to try everything


----------



## khyria

OmG this is totally messed up.

I was runing almost everyday for two weeks(cardio) + 3x gym a week. I was eating perfectly clean , no refeed, 1000 calories a day using coffeine and stimulants

And fckn WEIGHT is The SAME

Although in pictures I look better I dont see any special weight loose

What I can do? Make myself straving? Iam so dissapointed that I dont see reason to live this way :/


----------



## zorro88

I'm no expert but 1000 calories a day and all the exercise you say your doing isn't healthy .


----------



## Dark sim

khyria said:


> OmG this is totally messed up.
> 
> I was runing almost everyday for two weeks(cardio) + 3x gym a week. I was eating perfectly clean , no refeed, 1000 calories a day using coffeine and stimulants
> 
> And fckn WEIGHT is The SAME
> 
> Although in pictures I look better I dont see any special weight loose
> 
> What I can do? Make myself straving? Iam so dissapointed that I dont see reason to live this way :/


 You need your refeed. Leptin is an important hormone for fat loss - http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/the-hormones-of-bodyweight-regulation-leptin-part-1.html/

I think there may a chance here of cortisol factoring in. You sound stressed by this situation, which definitely won't help. Try reducing your cardio, and doing LISS only.

Re metabolic damage. You don't see fat people leave a concentration camp. My point being metabolic damage has been disproven, metabolic adaption does exist.


----------



## Bramble

khyria said:


> OmG this is totally messed up.
> 
> I was runing almost everyday for two weeks(cardio) + 3x gym a week. I was eating perfectly clean , no refeed, 1000 calories a day using coffeine and stimulants
> 
> And fckn WEIGHT is The SAME
> 
> Although in pictures I look better I dont see any special weight loose
> 
> What I can do? Make myself straving? Iam so dissapointed that I dont see reason to live this way :/


 A 1000 calories a day is way too low, I'm no expert but def too low for your level of activity..your body is rebelling against this..

the other thing is don't be so disappointed, to say I don't see a reason to live this way is bit crazy..because judging by those pics above your a beautiful woman in good shape. Listen to what @Tinytom has to say and the others on here and you will see a difference. We are all trying to improve our bodies on this forum, but don't let it get you down so much. Stress will prevent progress.


----------



## superdrol

Everyone has covered this already, I have tried cutting before with some results but, and it's a big but, I'd never pushed my body to grow with decent calorie intake, I think you need the highs to allow your body to act on the lows and burn fat...


----------



## khyria




----------



## Tinytom

Dr Gearhead said:


> 12% max from the Minnesota starvation experiment IIRC


 I'd call that a significant drop. And that was untrained individuals.


----------



## Matt2

khyria said:


> View attachment 121407
> 
> View attachment 121404
> View attachment 121406
> View attachment 121405


 You look better now than you did 2 years ago!


----------



## superpube

Matt2 said:


> You look better now than you did too years ago!


 +1


----------



## Dr Gearhead

Tinytom said:


> I'd call that a significant drop. And that was untrained individuals.


----------



## Tinytom

Jason Blaha. Pinch of salt with that

Its a fact that if you have less calories going in than the body needs it down regulates the metabolism to compensate. It also reduces the amount of muscle tissue as this is calorie intensive tissue.

In addition to this you have the studies relating to FATMAX and the FMO levels in the body and Free Fat Mass is directly related to FMO (the level of exercise needed for maximal fat oxidation). This declines in overweight people but also people with less FFM which would be a direct relation to reduced calorie intake which is below the RMR+TFE+NEAT+EAA (basically all the energy your body burns in a day)

In addition to this with reduced calories there are less enzymes and hormones produced by the body which potentially means less metabolic reactions.

I dont really go in for 'metabolic damage' as a diagnosis of people but the effect of reduced calories on the metabolism should not be ignored or dismissed.


----------



## BeingReborn

Do you eat fruit and veg? How much water do you drink per day? Where's the healthy fats in your diet? I think your calories are far too low.


----------



## JonSon

BeingReborn said:


> Do you eat fruit and veg? How much water do you drink per day? Where's the healthy fats in your diet? I think your calories are far too low.


 I wouldn't hang about for a reply.


----------



## BeingReborn

JonSon said:


> I wouldn't hang about for a reply.


 Ah yes, I just checked the profile. Sad that this young lady would be talking about anorexic diets, while in the peak of health.


----------



## 66983

BeingReborn said:


> Ah yes, I just checked the profile. Sad that this young lady would be talking about anorexic diets, while in the peak of health.


 He means the thread is over a year old!


----------



## BeingReborn

That's young still lol


----------



## noel

have you had blood checked to see what your actual t3/t4, free t3/t4 levels are? or is this guess work..

serious question ..........


----------



## RRSUK

noel said:


> have you had blood checked to see what your actual t3/t4, free t3/t4 levels are? or is this guess work..
> 
> serious question ..........





Sparkey said:


> He means the thread is over a year old!


----------



## noel

ah f**k it.,. saw the post and try to be helpful -


----------

